# Which Olympics were women allowed in Judo?



## IcemanSK (Aug 15, 2008)

I just realized that women's wrestling started recently & wondered how much longer it's been since women have had Olympic Judo.


----------



## crushing (Aug 15, 2008)

1988 as demonstration and 1992 women were awarded medals according to this wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judo_at_the_1992_Summer_Olympics


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks!

Wow, I thought it would have been eariler. Ain't equality great? Next thing, maybe they'll be able to vote.:uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2008)

The U.S. finally won a medal in women's judo thanks to Ronda Rousey, who earned a bronze medal. I think that's great!


----------

